# Neubau Koiteich



## Kaje (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wie einige ja bereits von euch schon wissen, habe ich den Gartenteich bei meinen Eltern erst letztes Jahr umgebaut und habe mit diesem umbau schon einige Fehler, die damals meine eltern gemacht hatten, ausbügeln können.. Leider bin ich erst später auf dieses Forum gestoßen, sodaß ich mich heute ärgere, dass ich gewisse Dinge wieder nicht berücksichtigt habe, weil ich es vorher nicht besser wußte.

Nun ist es aber so, dass ich mir selber ein Haus mit großem Grundstück gekauft habe und für nächstes Jahr dort einen Koiteich plane und natürlich in dieser Planung gleich diese Dinge mit berücksichtigen möchte... Dies ist Vergleichbar, wie mit dem beim Bau eines Hauses..Wo ein Sprichwort sagt.. die ersten beiden Häuser baut man für seine Feinde und das dritte für sich So sehe ich dies auch beim Bau eines Teiches..
Gedanklich habe ich schon viele Dinge durchgespielt und habe jetzt mal ein paar Grundgedanken, die diesmal mit umgesetzt werden sollen.. (Über die Lage und genaue Gestaltung,die optisch in das Grundstück paßt, bin ich noch nicht schlüssig)

 - Teichgröße ca. 20qm (nur für Kois)
 - Vorgeschaltet werden soll eine seperate Teichzone mit Pflanzen (Größe ca. 5qm)
-  Diesmal soll die Technik auf Schwerkraftsystem inkl. Bodenabäufe, Skimmer, sowie einem 
   seitliche Ablauf zum Filter für Winterbetrieb ausgelegt werden.
 - Filtertechnik soll ein Vorgeschaltenes Bogensiebfilter Ultra SieveIII, sowie 
   nachgeschalteten Regentonnen für die Biokammer via 5+500Liter befüllt mit Helix und einer 16.000er Aquamax Pumpe, die im winterbetrieb gedrosselt wird. 

Der Teich soll so plaziert werden, dass dieser nicht den ganzen Tag der Sonne ausgesetzt ist. Zudem soll die Filteranlage (Schwerkraftsystem) nicht sichtbar verdeckt werden.

Hierzu habe ich einige Fragen, bevor ich dann nächstes Jahr mit dem bau beginne.. Möchte vorab aber schonmal richtig planen und hoffe von den Fachleutebn hier eine Unterstützung zu bekommen,damit dieser Teich keine baulichen Fehler hat,, die man nur mit viel Mühe wieder beseitigen kann. Daher muss ich Euch vorwarnen, dass ihr die nächsten Monate des öfteren hier mit Fragen von mir durchlöchert werdet.. 

Werde demnächst mal ein paar Fotos vom Gründstück machen, damit ihr mir mal Tips geben könnt, an welcher Stelle und in welcher Form dieser Teich am meisten Sinn macht..

Hätte da vorab schonmal eine grundsätzliche Frage.. welche UV Lampen eignen sich für diese Teichgröße und einem Schwerkraftsystem? - Kenne bisher nur die UV Lampen der gepumpten Systeme, die vor dem Filter geschaltet sind und mit dem 1,5 Zoll Schlauch verbunden werden...wie sieht dies bei den UV Lampen für diese Schwerkraftsysteme aus bzw. wie werden diese angeschlossen?

Kann mir auch jemand mal ein bild davon zeigen, wie die Pumpe bei Euch und deren Schwerkraftsysteme wieder das Wasser zum Teich zurückpumpen, ohne einen großen Höhenunterschied überwinden zu müssen?!

Ich weiß.. Fragen über Fragen.... Aber ich mag dies auch gleich vorab richtig planen, damit ich weiß, was ich beim bau berücksichtigen muss.. Wäre ja jetzt mein 3. Teich..

Gruß
Jens


----------



## ebo (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Hallo.

Tauch-UVC heisst das Zauberwort . Google da mal nach.

Bei dem Schwerkraftsystem brauchst du mit deiner Pumpe keinen Höhenunterschied überwinden wenn du das Wasser unterhalb des Teichniveus zurückpumpst.
Willst du es über einen Pflanzenfilter zurück in den Teich pumpen rechnest du halt die Höhe Wasseroberfläche bis da wo das Rohr in den Pflanzenfilter reicht.
Ich persönlich würde aber für den Pflanzenfilter einen extra Kreislauf bauen. Den kannste dann im Winter auch abstellen und der Schwerkraftfilter läuft dann normal weiter.

Einen seitlichen Ablauf braucht man meiner Meinung nach bei deiner Teichgröße nicht. Ich schließe im Winter den BA und das Wasser läuft über den Skimmer in die Pumpenkammer und von dort in den Filter. Versehen mit einem Sprudler friert mir der Teich auch nicht zu.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## Digicat (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Servus Jens

Du schreibst von einer Teichgröße von 20m² ..... hört sich nach Rechteck-Teich (5 x 4 Meter)an 
Würde ich Größer machen ..... und zwar in Ovaler oder Runder-Form 

In etwa so wie den Koi-Teich von Roadrunner

Nicht wegen der Ästhetik, sondern du bekommst keine Gammelecken ... in eckigen Teichen sammelt sich in den Ecken meist Schmodder (Gammel) ...... oder du rundest die Ecken aus ....

Zur Tauch-Uvc und zum externen Pflanzfilter hat Ebo schon alles gesagt ... 

Nur eine Grundsäzliche Frage zu deinen Filtertonnen .... Stellst du sie in einem gemauerten Filterkeller 

Kein Siebfilter ... nimm einen Vlies- oder Trommelfilter .... die Koi und du werden sehr zufrieden sein, allerdings wird dann deine angedachte 16000er Pumpe zu schwach ...

Du solltest zumindest den Teichinhalt in 2 Std. durch haben, besser einmal die Stunde


----------



## Kaje (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Danke für die bisherigen Infos...

Der Teich soll grob ca. 20qm Wasserinhalt haben+ ca. 5.000 qm Pflanzenfilter.. Die Form sollte natürlich wg. der günstigen Strömung eine runde Bauform haben und ca. 2 Mtr. tiefe haben, um Gammelecken zu vermeiden - Dies sind jetzt auch nur mal grobe Eckdaten.. die Detaillierte Planung muss ich mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen....
Pflanzenfilter deshalb, weil ich sonst nicht weiß, wie ich die Phosphate ohne zusätzliche mittel binden soll? - Zudem mag ich nicht nur einfache Koibecken haben, sondern soll dies eher ein kompromiss zwischen Koiteich und Pflanzenteich sein.. Da die Kois ja Wasserpflanzen zum fressen gerne haben,deshalb das geplante Höhergelegene Pflanzenbecken..

Wie binden den Besitzer von reinen Koiteichen ohne Pflanzenfilter sonst die Phosphate aus dem Teichwasser, dass mit den ausscheidungen der fische und dem Fischfutter eingebracht wird, um den Algenwuchs weitgehend verhindern zu können?

Was die 16.000er Pumpe angeht, habe ich schon geplant, eine weitere dazuzuhängen.. Was ja bei einem Schwerkraftsystem problemlos möglich sein sollte?!


----------



## Patrick K (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Hallo Jens 


> Was die 16.000er Pumpe angeht, habe ich schon geplant, eine weitere dazuzuhängen.. Was ja bei einem Schwerkraftsystem problemlos möglich sein sollte?!



Aber nur wenn der Zulauf gross genug ist , 1 x 1   110er Zulauf ca 16000 l :friede  bei weiterer Pumpen leistung müssen zwei 110er her

das sollte ja kein Problem sein , du hast ja Bastel erfahrung 

Hau dir doch ne 22000 er Rohrpumpe  (175 Watt, 89 Euronen) in deine letzte Kammer,  Leistung satt

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## Kaje (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Hallo Patrick,

habe auch vor, einen 110er Bodenablauf und einen 110er Skimmer zu installieren, die meine Filteranlage bespeisen.. Dürfte also somit kein Problem sein?!

Würde zudem sehr gerne einen Vliesfilter installieren, wenn diese nicht so teuer wären und ständig neues Vließ breuchten.. Bin bisher mit dem Bogensiebfilter (250Mikron) an meinem bisherigen Gartenteich (gepumpte Version) sehr zufrieden..

Habe schon vor, mir einen Filtergraben neben den Teich zu bauen, der dann gemauert wäre.. 

Wie habt ihr die rückläufe von der Pumpe zum Teich bei euren Schwerkraftsystemen umgesetzt? Finde hiier in den Beiträgen leider zuwenig bzw. garkeine fotos..


----------



## michag (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Hallo kaje ,was meinst du mit Rückläufe ??? verstehe ich nicht bei mir habe ich noch eine Promax 20.000 für den Edelstahlwasserfall liegt im Filter und Pumpt über Wasserfall in den Teich  ist aber noch nicht fertig Leitung zum Wasserfall bis zur Pumpe PE Rohr 63mm


----------



## Kaje (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Könnt ihr mir mal detaillierte fotos von den Pumpen zum rücklauf eurer Schwerkraftfilter schicken?
Interesseiren würde mich auch, wie ihr den Skimmer vom Teich zur filteranlage verrohrt habt.

Bisher habe ich nur Erfahrung bei den gepumpten Filtern und bei meinem Neubau nächstes Jahr, möchte ich soweit alles richtig machen.


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Servus Jens

 
einfach mit einem 110er KG-Rohr und keine Winkel, sondern am besten mit 15° bzw. 30° Bögen in die Sammelkammer bzw. in den Grobabscheider (Sieb-, Trommel- oder Vliesfilter) mit einem Schieber absperrbar gemacht ... dito den Bodenablauf .... 

Die Rückläufe plane ich auch in 110er KG (wie bei dem Skimmer bzw. BA) an eine Optimax (sie hat einen Adapter auf 110er KG druckseitig) ... unmittelbar nach der Foliendurchführung einen Bogen um die Einströmungsrichtung variieren zu können ..... 

Die Leitungen so kurz als möglich .....

Hier noch eine sehr gut Baudoku vom User "Roadrunner" wo man alles erkennen kann


----------



## Patrick K (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Hallo Jens 
hier mal ein paar Bilder

Der 110er Ba läuft im Teich und saugt über mehrere 50er gebohrte  PE Rohre an
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## Kaje (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Danke ihr beiden..
Z*um Skimmer:* Wenn ich mir das beigefügte Foto ansehe, wurde hier, wenn auch nicht mit *einem* 90° Winkelrohr sondern  aus mehreren verschiedenen Winkelstücken auch ein 90° Bogen hergestellt?! Da die Schwerkraftfilteranlage im 90° Winkel zu der Ansaugung des Skimmers an der Wasseroberfläche  steht, brauche ich doch wie auch immer unterm Strich eine 90° Winkelführung vom Skimmer zum Filter, ob nun mit einem 90 Grad Winkelstück , oder aus mehreren verschiedenen oder habe ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler?

@Patrick.. Der 110 Ba geht doch direkt zum filter, oder? - Warum eine Ansaugung über den BA mit mehreren 50er PE Rohren?

Ich glaube, ich muss sowas mal bei jemanden vor Ort anschauen..Bei der Verrohrung bin ich zugegebener Maßen noch nicht so fit, da ich bisher meine Erfahrung nur bei den gepumpten System gesammelt habe..


Ich plane bei meinem Teich aber jetzt schon mind. einen 110 BA in der Teich mitte, der konisch angeordnet ist, damit der Dreck dort besser angesaugt werden kann.. Zudem einen 110 Skimmer, sowie einen am Teich seitlich angebrachten 110  Ablauf für den Winterbetrieb... Diesen seitlichen Ablauf würde ca. 30- 50cm unter der Teichoberwasserkante angebracht sein und würde nur in den Wintermonaten in Betrieb genommen werden, wenn der BA über einen Zugschieber verschlossen ist, damit sich nicht das wärmere Wasser in der tiefen Teichregion abkühlen kann...

Mein Teich darf ca. 5.000.-  Euro kosten..  inkl. Folie (geplant derzeit EPDM), Filtertechnik usw..
Daher muss ich aus kostengründen auf einen Vließfilter verzichten und vorerst mit einem Spaltsieb vorabscheider vorlieb nehmen.


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Servus Jens



> Da die Schwerkraftfilteranlage im 90° Winkel zu der Ansaugung des Skimmers an der Wasseroberfläche steht, brauche ich doch wie auch immer unterm Strich eine 90° Winkelführung vom Skimmer zum Filter, ob nun mit einem 90 Grad Winkelstück , oder aus mehreren verschiedenen oder habe ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler?



Versteh ich jetzt nicht 

Falls du den Siebfilter und dessen Aufstellung jetzt meinst 
Du baust zuerst die Leitungen im Teich ein ..... danach richtet sich die Aufstellung des Siebfilters, sodaß du mit einer geraden Leitung in den Siebfilter kommst .... also plane den Filterkeller großzügig ..... meiner ist/wird 3,50 x 3,50 Meter

 

Skimmer:
Ich würde nur einen einzigen 90° Bogen einbauen, entweder 3 x 30° Bögen oder 6 x 15° Bögen und niemals einen 90° Winkel, der nimmt dir zuviel Flow weg.

Am Bild von mir hat der damalige Galabauer einen mächtigen Konstruktionsfehler gemacht  ...Bild sollte nur den Skimmer und 110er Rohre zeigen 



> sowie einen am Teich seitlich angebrachten 110 Ablauf für den Winterbetrieb...


 kannst aber auch weglassen und dafür den Skimmer ab/wegnehmen


----------



## Patrick K (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Hallo Jens 

wie sieht es aus auf deiner Baustelle ???? 

Loch gegraben ? :help

Folie drin ?      :help

Wasser drin ?  :help

Filter gebaut ? :help

oder einfach vergessen anzufangen  

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## Patrick K (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Ich weiß, ich weiß
Du wolltest erst nächstes Jahr anfangen aber als infizierter :crazy:crazy:crazy kannst du ja gar nicht so lange warten bis es losgeht , es könnte ja was da zwischen kommen 

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## Kaje (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Hallo, da bin ich wieder 
Hatte wenig Zeit, da ich viel zu erledigen hatte (Hauskauf usw..)
Ja, dies wird das Haus, bei dem ich dann vorraussichtlich im Frühjahr mit dem neuen Teichbau beginnen werde

Deshalb mag ich mich jetzt schon Gedanklich damit auseinandersetzen und planen, damit ich auch nichts vergesse und diesmal alles richtig mache..

Gedanklich spiele ich mit 2  Becken.. einem Planzenbecken (ca. 2 *3*Meter und 1 Meter Tiefe), dass einwenig höher liegt und das mein Hauptbecken (ca. 4*6 Meter und 2 Meter Tiefe ) über einen Edelstahlwasserfall speisen soll.. Schwerkraftfilter ist diesmal eh klar.. 

Dazu ein paar Fragen:

-Reicht für das Hauptbecken ein Bodenablauf aus, wenn der Teichboden konisch zum Ablauf gestaltet ist?
- Plane wie gesagt einen Bodenablauf im Hauptbecken und einen Skimmer -->Jeweils mit 110 er HT Rohren. 
  Wie hoch darf die Pumpenleistung für je 110er Rohr sein?
- Möchte 2 Rückläufe einbauen, die jeweils mit einer Pumpe gespeist werden.. einen Rücklauf im oberen 
  Bereich des Hauptbeckens und einen in das Pflanzenbecken.. Beim Pflanzenbecken habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich den Rücklauf über einen Bodenablauf bzw. Dom mache - Geht das?

 - Kann man die Zuläufe von der Pumpe in den Teich von 110er rohren auf Zoll pumpenanschluß reduzieren?

Ich weiß, Fragen über Fragen..
Da ich in dem Haus bei dem der Gartenteich geplant ist, noch nicht wohne, kann ich noch keinen Plann zeichnen, wie ich mir das vorstelle.. hoffe, ihr könnt mir bis dahin auch so helfen, ob meine Überlegungen richtig sind?

Dank Euch vorab!


----------



## Dodi (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Hallo Jens, 

ich kann Dir zwar nicht alle Fragen beantworten, aber ich versuch mich mal... 

Ein Bodenablauf kann reichen - wir haben auch nur einen und es geht. Unser Teich misst an der breitesten Stelle ca. 8 m und an der längsten ca. 10 m, hat eine ca. 8 m² große Pflanzenzone und eine kleine Insel.
Der Teichgrund läuft auch konisch zu - aber manchmal wünschte ich mir, das wir aufgrund der Teichform noch einen Bodenablauf hätten... - Du siehst, es kommt eben auch auf die Teichform an. Wenn Deiner eher quadratisch oder rund würde, sollte es durchaus mit einem BA funktionieren.

Nimm aber lieber die KG-Rohre - die HT-Rohre sind eher was für innen. 

Wir haben - wie gesagt - einen BA und einen Skimmer mit jeweils 110er KG-Rohr, danach kommt eine Absetzkammer und die Pumpenkammer mit 2 Pumpen von insges. 25.000 l Pumpenleistung, die das Wasser dann durch 50er Rohre die UV-Lampen und in den Filter pumpt. Also nicht direkt vergleichbar mit Deiner Schwerkraft-Version, da bei uns kombiniert. Über Schwerkraft läuft das Wasser bei uns wieder in den Teich.

Ich hoffe, es werden sich noch Technik-Profis zu Deinem Thema melden. 

Viel Spaß bei Deiner weiteren Planung!


----------



## Kaje (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Hallo Dodi,
dank Dir für die Antwort!
Meinte auch KG und nicht HT Rohre.. Hatte mich da verschrieben..sorry..

wie gesagt, habe ich Fragen über Fragen und mag jetzt schon Planen, bevor ich dann im Frühjahr anfange, die umzusetzen..
Interresieren würde es mich halt, ob ich die Bodenabläufe auch als Zulauf für den Teich vom filter benutzen könnte und wieviel Pumpenleistung so ein 110er Rohr ohne Leistungsverlust verträgt..
Gibt es eine Reduzierung von 110mm KG Rohr auf 2 Zoll Pumpenanaschluß?!


----------



## Artur (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Hallo Kaje,
gut das du so früh wie möglichst planst. Ich baue im moment auch einen Koi-Teich, mein erster Teich überhaupt, und habe vorher zwei Bücher zum Thema Teichbau und Kois durchgearbeitet. Außerdem ist es wichtig dass du zu 100% die Wasserphysik verstehst, sonst wird man zum beispiel an manchen Ufer-Stellen die Teichfolie sehen oder dein Schwerkraftfilter funktioniert gar nicht! Ich möchte dir bischen von meinen Erfahrungen schildern:

Teich allgemein:
Der Platz: wenig Laub? Schattig? Wenns anders nicht geht dann egal. 
Auch wenn dein Grundstück vielleicht grade aussieht, hat es doch eventuell eine kleine Steigung. Das musst du mitberücksichtigen! Also nicht am Grundstück ausrichten sondern mit einer Schlauchwage immer nachprüfen. Das Wasser steht am Ende so, wie man es sich nicht gewünscht hat. 
Ist die Stelle sicher? Können Nachbarkinder oder Eigene reinfallen? Eventuell ein Hochteich bauen.
Der Teich und das Umfeld soll auch gut aussehen, verwende Naturprodukte, wie z.B. Bruchsteine aus deiner Region. Achte auch auf die Farbwahl der Naturprodukte,z.B. ist das Haus weiß (Klinka, Putz) mit schwarzen Dachziegel, verwende besser graue Töne, ist die Hausfarbe warm (rot, gelb, braun), verwende braune Naturprodukte.
Ist der Teich groß genug? Habe hier im Forum noch niemanden gehabt der seinen Teich verkleinern ließ. Fast jeder hat seinen Teich nach einem Umbau vergrößert!
Pflanzenzone mit richtiger Tiefe, eventuelle mehrere Zonen für mehr Pflanzensorten? 

Technik:
Vielleicht einen Einbauskimmer eingraben. Den sieht man nicht. Ein Rohrskimmer im Teich sieht meiner Meinung nach unnatürlich aus. 
Stromkabel auch für Gartenbeleuchtung, Unterwasserbeleuchtung, Fontainen, Nebler u.s.w verlegt? 
Zum Teichbefüllen ein Trinkwasseranschluss in der Nähe des Teiches bauen. Kann auf die Nerven gehen, jedes mal einen __ Wasserschlauch zu ziehen.
Die Folie aus einem Stück oder Falternfrei in Bahnen verlegen?
Filter leicht zugänglich (zum Warten oder Reperaturarbeiten)? Filter "richt" eventuell. Genau dann drüber zu sitzen wäre unangenehm. 
Verwende wo es geht 110KG Rohre. Die sind nicht sehr teuer, jedoch die Ventile dafür (Zugschieber, Hahn...). Verwende Kunstoffflansche für Durchführungen mit Dichtmittel (z.B. Sikaflex). Auch wenn PE (Regentonnen z.B.) nicht klebbar ist, hällt  diese Verbindung durch Haftreibung gut und dicht.
Überlauf nicht vergessen, so anschließen dass das Wasser gut ablaufen kann bei Regen, sonst hast du Pfüzen oder ähnliches. Dein Überlauf bestimmt auch den höchsten Wasserstand.

Geld:
Dichtmittel: Sikaflex tut es auch! 
Inzwischen gibt es günstige Pumpen die auch sparsam sind. Wenn die Aquamax drei mal soviel kostet muss man es sich überlegen ob es eine sein muss. 
Naturprodukte wie Naturstein ist sehr teuer. Habe für eine Tonne Bruchstein 110€ bezahlt. Damit bekommst du eine Fläche von ca. 1,5m^2 ausgelegt.
110er Ventile sind sehr teuer, baue nur da welche ein wo du sie wirklich brauchst. 
Bei 20m^2 und weicher Erde kann man mit der Schaufel ausschachten. Erkundige dich, auf der Arbeit z.B., ob jemand Erde braucht. Bagger und Erde abhollen lassen kostet auch paar Euros.
Berücksichtige, eine 200W Anlage die Tag und Nacht läuft kostet auch paar hundert Euro Strom im Jahr.
Eventuell einen Gartenzähler bei der Gemeinde beantragen. So musst du kein Abwasser fürs Teichbefüllen zahlen. Bei uns ist er kostenlos ohne Mindestverbräuche, lediglich eine Miete von 10€ im Jahr sind fällig.
In Internetshops sind Produkte (Stromkabel, Rohre, Folie...) oft günstiger wie im Baumarkt. Oft bieten die Internetshops auch nur bestimmte Produkte günstig an sodass es sich lohnt bei mehreren zu bestellen. Kaufe auch vorausschauend, so sparrst du Versand.

Ich habe mal aufgezählt was mir so eingefallen ist. Schreibe dir wichtige Punkte auf und lese es dir wenn du anfängst nochmal durch. Erstelle auch viele Zeichnungen, wenn man es gezeichnet hat erkennt man eventuelle Fehler, Denkfehler, Planungsfehler besser.


----------



## Kaje (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Hallo und Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!

Naja.. dies ist jetzt schon mein 3. Teich und ich weiß mittlerweile aus eigener Erfahrung, welche Grundlegenden Dinge ich beim anlegen des Teiches beachten muss - Trotzdem vielen Dank!
Für mich ist nur die Thematik bodenabläufe und Schwerkraftsysteme neu, da ich bisher nur mit den gepumpten Systemen Erfahrung habe..

Anbei habe ich Euch mal eine schnelle Grobskizze beigefügt, wie ich mir dies vorstelle und viell. könnnt ihr damit meine vorangegangenen Fragen dazu besser beantworten..


----------



## Artur (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*



Kaje schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Reduzierung von 110mm KG Rohr auf 2 Zoll Pumpenanaschluß?!



Sowas gibt es meines Wissens nicht. Du müsstest dir etwas aus mehreren Bauteilen basteln:
http://www.pvc-profi.de/poolshop/pr...ktion-kurz/PVC-Reduktion-kurz-110-x-50mm.html
und
http://www.pvc-profi.de/poolshop/pr...tzen/PVC-Schlauchtuelle-Klebstutzen-50mm.html

Du musst auch auf die Schlauchdurchmesser achten. 2 Zoll wären 50,8mm und wäre dann zu groß für eine PVC Tülle, du müsstest dann mit PP Fittings arbeiten, da gilt diese Zoll System. Jedoch kannst du das PP Zeug nicht an dein KG Rohr kleben.
Vielleicht ist aber dein Schlauch auch nicht 2Zoll sondern 50mm dann würde es passen. Du musst also bei Schläuchen drauf achten, es gibt mehrer Systeme.


----------



## Digicat (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Servus Jens

Was machst du im Winter ......

Bodenablauf verbietet sich ..... Skimmer 

Entweder du nimmst den Rohrskimmer ab, falls du nicht verklebt hast oder du installierst einen Mittelwasser"Skimmer", ungefähr auf  -80cm .... dieses 110er KG-Rohr mit einem Netz vor neugierigen Fischen schützen und ebenfalls mit Zugschieber absperrbar machen. Fertig ... von dort saugst du im Winter das Wasser in den Filter.

Die Teichrückströmer würde ich in 63er oder 75er PVC-Druckrohr ausführen und zwar so das sich eine Kreisströmung ergibt ... also solltest mindestens 2 Auslässe in den Teich haben, abgesehen von dem für den Pflanzenfilter ...

Pflanzenfilter: würde ich ohne Wasserfall gestalten oder zumindest im Bypass ..... die Wellenbewegung vom fallendem Wasser läßt Dir die Fische beim betrachten verschwimmen ... du siehst sie nie scharf ......


----------



## CrimsonTide (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*



Kaje schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Reduzierung von 110mm KG Rohr auf 2 Zoll Pumpenanaschluß?!



ja, gibt es ... bei meiner Oase Optimax 15000 war sowas dabei ... ob man das auch einzeln zu kaufen kriegt ...


----------



## Kaje (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Hallo und vielen Dank schonmal für Eure unterstützenden Beiträge!

Wie bereits  schon gesagt, habe ich bisher noch keinne Erfahrung mit Schwerkraftanlagen und Bodenabläufen sowie festinstallierten Skimmern..

Hatte mir für den Winterbetrieb gedacht, dass ich den Zugaschieber vom Bodenablauf verschließe, den Skimmertopf abnehme und die Anlage nur über eine der beiden Pumpen in gedämmter Funktion über  das Skimmerrohr betreibe.. --> wäre dann auch quasi eine Eisfreihalterfunktion?!

Zudem hatte ich bisher geplant, als mechanischen Filter einen USIII zu verwenden, der ja bekanntlich nur 2 Einspeisungen besitzt?! hätte zwa auch gerne einen Vließfilter, aber dies würde meinen finanziellen Rahmen leider sprengen..

110er KG Rohre für die Zuläufe von den Pumpen zum Teich hatte ich deshalb angedacht, da ich geplant hatte den Zulauf im Pflanzenfilter ähnlich eines Bodenablaufes zu installieren, die es nur für 110er Rohre gibt?!

sollte ich etwa generell auf den Wasserfal verzichten? - Denn sowas hattte ich mir auch schon gedacht, dass es hier evtl. eine ständige Bewegung im Hauptbecken geben könnte, die bei Betrachtung der fische stören könnte..

Ich bin mir schon bei der Gestaltung des Teiches und deren Form unsicher, da ich gerne eine 8form des Teiches hätte, um eine optimale Strömung zu bekommen.. Weiß aber nicht, ob dies in meinem Garten, da wo der Teich bisher geplant ist Flächentechnisch und optisch reinpasst..
Der bisherig ausgesuchte Standort für  den geplanten Teich wäre für mich soweit ideal, da ein paa Meter ein Grundwasserbrunnen vorhanden ist, in dem ich dann den Schmutzablass/Überlaufschutz des Teiches einleiten könnte..

Mal eine generelle finanzielle Frage.. Was glaubt ihr würde bei einem ca. 30qm großen Teich auf mich zukommen - reichen 5.000.-€ oder muss ich tiefer in die Tasche greifen?!


@Dodi: Habe gerade mal zufällig in Deiner bildergallerie gestöbert... So stelle ich mir eine Koi OASE auch vor 
Wie hast Du dies mit der Insel gemacht?! - Hast Du noch Fotos von der damaligen Baustelle als Hilfe?


----------



## Flash (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*



Kaje schrieb:


> Hallo und vielen Dank schonmal für Eure unterstützenden Beiträge!
> 
> Hatte mir für den Winterbetrieb gedacht, dass ich den Zugaschieber vom Bodenablauf verschließe, den Skimmertopf abnehme und die Anlage nur über eine der beiden Pumpen in gedämmter Funktion über  das Skimmerrohr betreibe.. --> wäre dann auch quasi eine Eisfreihalterfunktion?!



Da mußt du aber was ins Rohr stecken ( hab da immer so einen groben Pflanzkorb drüber) damit da keine Tiere reinschwimmen. Hatte schon Fische und __ Frösche angesaugt. Die Fische haben das US nicht überlebt, liegen ja auf dem Trocknen die Frösche schon....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kaje (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*



Flash schrieb:


> Da mußt du aber was ins Rohr stecken ( hab da immer so einen groben Pflanzkorb drüber) damit da keine Tiere reinschwimmen. Hatte schon Fische und __ Frösche angesaugt. Die Fische haben das US nicht überlebt, liegen ja auf dem Trocknen die Frösche schon....
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Das hätte ich auch vorgehabt...
Wenn der USIII mehr als 2 Anschlüsse besitzen würde, hätte ich wie Helmut schon sagte, einen weiteren "Winterablauf" auf 2/3 der Teichhöhe gesetzt... Somit biin ich aber jetzt eingeschränkt..


----------



## Flash (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*



Kaje schrieb:


> Das hätte ich auch vorgehabt...
> Wenn der USIII mehr als 2 Anschlüsse besitzen würde, hätte ich wie Helmut schon sagte, einen weiteren "Winterablauf" auf 2/3 der Teichhöhe gesetzt... Somit biin ich aber jetzt eingeschränkt..



Na ja, das kannst du aber machen wenn du möchtest!

Wenn du einen der beiden Eingänge noch mal teilst und mit Schiebern trennst, kannst du das doch!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Digicat (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Servus Jens



> 110er KG Rohre für die Zuläufe von den Pumpen zum Teich hatte ich deshalb angedacht, da ich geplant hatte den Zulauf im Pflanzenfilter ähnlich eines Bodenablaufes zu installieren, die es nur für 110er Rohre gibt?!



Den Pflanzfilter kannst ja über ein 110er befeuern .... 

Nur die Einströmungen die eben Strömung machen, würde ich in PVC-Druckrohr machen ...

Bau dir vor dem USIII eine Sammelkammer, da kannst je nach Größe dieser, soviele 110er Filtereingänge einbauen wie du brauchst .... die Zugschieber würde ich gleich in dieser einbauen und die Revisionsrohre ....
Aus dieser Sammelkammer, die du dann auch, wenn sie groß genug ist, als Kammer für eine Tauch-UVC benutzen, leitest die zwei 110er weiter in den USIII ....

Oder du machst es so wie von Thomas angedacht


----------



## Kaje (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*



Flash schrieb:


> Na ja, das kannst du aber machen wenn du möchtest!
> 
> Wenn du einen der beiden Eingänge noch mal teilst und mit Schiebern trennst, kannst du das doch!
> 
> ...



Ich dachte immer, dass man die eingänge zum filter nicht mehr teilen sollte, damit der Flow nicht negativ beinträchtigt wird?!
Habe mich gestern auch dazu entschlossen, auf Nummer sicher zu gehen und einen 2. bodenablauf mit seperatem Zugschieber zu installieren.. auch wenn dieser viell. nicht benutzt wird.. Mag mich später nur nicht ärgern, dass ich dies nicht doch gemacht habe..

vorgeschaltetes Sammelkammer vor dem Spaltfilter klingt gut und werde ich wohl auch machen, da ich dann auch zugleich das Problem, wo ich die UV Lampe  installieren soll, auch gleich gelöst habe.. geplant wäre hier eine Tauch UVC--> Habt ihr hier eine Empfehlung?

Bin jetzt wieder unsicher, wie ich den Teich Gestalten soll.. 
Möchte schon die grundlegenden Dinge wie gerade und steile Teichwände zur Vermeidung von Gammelecken einhalten.. auch möchte ich eine Mindesttiefe von 1,80 m.. 
Möchte den Teich aber auch möglichst mit vielen Pflanzen auch im Hauptbecken der Kois gestalten, da diese ja doch Karpfen sind und nicht nur in einem sterilen "Pool" schwimmen sollen...

Gibt es Bücher, die ihr empfehlen könnt, in denen viele nützliche Anregungen bzw. anleitungen vorhanden sind?!

Was meint ihr, würde da finanziell für einen ca. 30qm großen Teich auf mich zukommen, ohne am falschen ende sparen zu müssen?


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Servus Jens



> Habe mich gestern auch dazu entschlossen, auf Nummer sicher zu gehen und einen 2. bodenablauf mit seperatem Zugschieber zu installieren..






> vorgeschaltetes Sammelkammer vor dem Spaltfilter klingt gut und werde ich wohl auch machen, da ich dann auch zugleich das Problem, wo ich die UV Lampe installieren soll, auch gleich gelöst habe.. geplant wäre hier eine Tauch UVC--> Habt ihr hier eine Empfehlung?


Mach die Sammelkammer aber sehr groß und die Tauch-UVC am besten weit weg von den KG-Rohre/Zugschieber ... nicht das sie Schaden nehmen durch die Bestrahlung 



> Bin jetzt wieder unsicher, wie ich den Teich Gestalten soll..


Mach doch eine umlaufende, ca. 40 - 50cm Breite Pflanzzone, die 20cm tief ist (= Seichtwasserzone ... 10cm Wasserüberstand)



> Gibt es Bücher, die ihr empfehlen könnt, in denen viele nützliche Anregungen bzw. anleitungen vorhanden sind?!


Taikan Band 1 - 3 .... aber .... du hast doch uns und das Forum ..... aber trotzdem sollten diese "Drei" bei keinem Koi-Kichi fehlen.



> Was meint ihr, würde da finanziell für einen ca. 30qm großen Teich auf mich zukommen, ohne am falschen ende sparen zu müssen?



Mein im Bau befindlicher 70m³ Teich ......  
1500.- Folie + Vlies 
 700.- Baggerarbeiten
 800.- Filterkeller (noch nicht fertig)
 830.- 2xPumpen
 530.- Diverses (BA, Zugschieber, Skimmer, KG-Rohre, etc. )

bis jetzt 4260.-

Es fehlen noch ..
Filterkeller fertigstellen
Mamo Vliefilter (800er) oder Sprick Trommler TR2
__ Hel-x (600 Liter)
Tauch-UVC
Boden-Substrat (Kies)

Wasser (Teichbefüllung)


----------



## Kaje (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Dank dir Helmut,

da mein Teich nur die Hälfte Deines Teichvolumens besitzt, hoffe ich doch sehr, mit 5.000.- Euro auszukommen.. Werde Deinen Ratschlag bzgl.Sammelbecken in meine Planung mit einbeziehen.. Wie groß sollte dieses dann sein, damit die KG Rohre keine dauerhaften Schäden durch die Tauch UVC nehmen?!

Welche Teichfolie hast Du verwendet? - EPDM in 1,1mm?! Wo hast Du diese her?

Apropos Tauch UVC.. Welche würdet ihr mir raten bzw. welche Erfahrungen habt ihr bisher sammeln können?


Bin auch sehr dankkbar, dass es hier dieses Forum mit vielen Erfahrenen Usern gibt und werde wohl noch öfters auf eure Hilfe bzw. Ratschläge zurückgreifen müssen - Habe ja bisher keine Erfahrung mit Schwerkraftanlagen..
Die Bücher sollen eigentlich nur dazu dienen, mir noch weitere Anregungen bei meiner Teichgestaltung und deren Bauphase zu holen.. Diese von dir genannte Buchreihe bezieht sich aber eher auf den Koi ansich, als auf die Gestaltung/Bau eines Koiteiches?!


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Servus Jens

Der Einflußbereich der Tauch-UVC soll in Radius von ca. 40cm liegen ..... außerhalb dieses Bereiches soll die Strahlung unbedenklich sein.

Hier wurde darüber diskutiert


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Ich nochmal ...

Folie ... 1,5mm Stärke

Habs zuerst vergessen


----------



## Kaje (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Dank Dir! - Warum hast Du keine EPDM Folie verwendet? - Ich selbst tendiere nämlich zu dieser in 1,1 mm Stärke

am leine andere Frage.. gibt es auch günstigere Tauch UVC , die trotzdem effeektiv ihren dienst verrichten?! - Knapp 600. Euro anschaffungspreiis und Ersatzlampen für knapp 200.- euro sind schon eine Hausnummer..


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Servus Jens

Meines Wissens gibt es diese nicht in Grün ..... und ... war mir schlichtweg den Mehrpreis net wert 

Aus heutiger Sicht war es ein Fehler, denn beim Pflanzenteich habe ich EPDM verlegt. Das verlegen war ein Kinderspiel (Falten), aber nicht vom Gewicht her.

Denke, wenn ich die PVC verlege, wird das durch die Steifheit net so schön gehen. Hoffe ich bringe sie heuer noch in die Teichgrube


----------



## Flash (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*



Kaje schrieb:


> Dank dir Helmut,
> Werde Deinen Ratschlag bzgl.Sammelbecken in meine Planung mit einbeziehen.. Wie groß sollte dieses dann sein, damit die KG Rohre keine dauerhaften Schäden durch die Tauch UVC nehmen?!
> 
> Apropos Tauch UVC.. Welche würdet ihr mir raten bzw. welche Erfahrungen habt ihr bisher sammeln können?



Das mit dem Sammelbecken ist ne prima Idee! Wie groß das sein söllt  so groß, das du noch drann kommst, vergiss net, es wird min die Tiefe des US haben, wenn du mal versucht hast in ein US reinzukriechen, dann werde ich wohl nur deine Wutschreie hören, sehen werde ich nur deine zappelden Füße. 
Hatte ursprünglich die Pumpen unten im US liegen  jetzt sind sie draußen ....

Zur UVC
Also Tauchstrahler sind schon ne prima Sache, aber eher was für Becken, in denen nicht viel flow ist. Also so was wie Wassertürme oder in der Art. In deinem Sammelbecken wird ordentlich die Post ab gehen, somit wird die Einwirkdauer der UV-Strahlung sehr kurz sein.
Zudem bekommt man ordentliche Strahler nur im Industriebereich, und die sind wirklich sau teuer:evil

Ich kenne deine geplante Pumpleistung jetzt nicht, aber bei 3-4 110 Zugängen wirst du wohl Größenordnungen über 20m³/h anstreben ? Bei solchen Flüssen würde ich sowiso eine Rohrstrahllinie einbauen, die du dann mit Beipässen sauber im Durchfluss einstellen kannst.

Noch eine Sache mit den UVC Strahlern, ich hab mir Beriebsstundenzähler an meinen Lampen installiert. Die meisten Röhren haben eine effektive Strahldauer von ca. 8000h danach nimmt Ihre UV Leistung rapide ab, heißt nicht das sie dann nicht mehr leuchten
Mit den Zählern hab ich etwas mehr Kontrolle über die Lampen.

Ich würde auch zu einem Seperaten Stromkasten raten, da kann man viel besser Einfluss auf die Teichelektrik nehmen. z.B. habe ich mehrere getrennte Leitungen ( einzelnd mit FI abgesichert) so dass wenn es mal zur Auslösung einer Leitung kommt ( wir wollen es mal nicht hoffen  ) die anderen noch aktief sind. Ich hab da z.B. die Teichpumpen getrennt.
Aber bitte bei der Zuleitung des Kasten auf die richtige Kaneldemensionierung achten

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Dodi (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Hallo Jens,



> @Dodi: Habe gerade mal zufällig in Deiner bildergallerie gestöbert... So stelle ich mir eine Koi OASE auch vor
> Wie hast Du dies mit der Insel gemacht?! - Hast Du noch Fotos von der damaligen Baustelle als Hilfe?


 
freut mich, das Dir unser Teich gefällt! 

So direkt von der "Herstellung" Insel haben wir bestenfalls noch Papierfotos, da dies bereits ca. 30 Jahre her ist... 
Es ist z. Teil gewachsener Boden, der stehen geblieben ist und außerdem haben wir diverse Ziegelsteine, Betonreste mit eingefüllt (war eh über), um die Stabilität zu gewährleisten.

Den Teich haben wir allerdings erst 2002 zum Koiteich ausgebaut, hierbei etwas tiefer und steiler gebuddelt. 

Vom Teichneubau gibt es hier im Forum eine PPS von mir im Downloadbereich. 

Ich habe noch einige Fotos vom Koiteichbau gefunden und stelle sie Dir nachstehend ein. Vielleicht ist da etwas dabei, was Dir helfen könnte.

Kannst sehen, das da z.T. noch alte Folie zu sehen ist und die Insel ist auch gut zu erkennen. 1. Foto dahinter, 2. Foto links von der Insel haben wir eine Art Damm gebaut, damit das in der Flachzone einströmende Wasser den großen Weg durch den Teich nimmt und nicht gleich zum Skimmer/BA fließt.
  
Außerdem kannst Du gleich noch den Einbau des BA ein wenig verfolgen.

      

Und zum Schluß der gerade mit Folie ausgelegte Teich:
 
Auf der Insel wurde danach dann ein Loch aus der Folie geschnitten, so dass dann auch Pflanzen eingepflanzt werden konnten.

Wenn Du noch mehr Fotos von versch. Bauphasen brauchst, sag einfach bescheid - ich schau dann gerne nochmal für Dich nach.


----------



## Kaje (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Super Dodi, vielen Dank! Hast mir echt weitergeholfen und zumindest weiß ich nun, wie ich mir jetzt meinen auch Koiteich gestalte Gerade auch die flachzone mit dem Pflanzen...
Deshalb immer her mit den bildern!!


----------



## Kaje (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Danke Euch für die zahlreiche Unterstützung...

Was die Teichform angeht, habe ich mich nun in soweit festgelegt, dass die Grundform des Teiches in einer 8er Form gestaltet und über die Verbindung der beiden Becken eine Brücke angebaut werden soll..
Je Becken soll ein BA eingebaut werden.. + Skimmer und noch ein zusätzlicher Ablauf in 2/3 der Teichhöhe für den Winterbetrieb...

Werde noch eine Zeichnung nachreichen, wie ich mir das Vorstelle..






Flash schrieb:


> Zur UVC
> Also Tauchstrahler sind schon ne prima Sache, aber eher was für Becken, in denen nicht viel flow ist. Also so was wie Wassertürme oder in der Art. In deinem Sammelbecken wird ordentlich die Post ab gehen, somit wird die Einwirkdauer der UV-Strahlung sehr kurz sein.
> Zudem bekommt man ordentliche Strahler nur im Industriebereich, und die sind wirklich sau teuer:evil
> 
> ...




Ja, den Flow habe ich bei der bisher vorgestellten Teichgröße von 30qm auch mit dieser Leistung/Stunde vorgestellt...
Da mir die Tauch UVC´s eh zu teuer sind, wäre jetzt für mich die Frage, wie ich dann eine normale UVC vor dem US anschließen soll? Die Zuführung geschieht ja geplant über die 110er KG Rohr Zuläufe in ein Sammelbecken und von dort aus in den US.. wo und wie soll ich dazwischen die UV Lampe integrieren?!

Was für mich noch immer sehr fragwürdig ist, sind die Zuläufe von der Filteranlage zum filter.. Habe ich wohl noch nicht ganz verstanden..
Geplant wären bisher 2 gtrennte Pumpen - Aus dem Grund, dass ich im winterbetrieb nur eine laufen lassen würde, damit  der Flow nicht zu hoch ist.. also eine 20.000er und eine 10.000er und im winterbetrieb nur die 10.000er..
Die Zuläufe vom Teich sollen wie die KG Abläufe vom Teich eingegraben werden..
Wenn die Pumpen einen 2" Anschluß haben, mit was mache ich die Zuläufe zum Teich?! Etwa nicht mit KG Rohren, sondern mit Schläuchen? wie soll der Anschluß und die Verteilung aussehen?! Geplant sind mehrere Zuläufe zum Teich, um eine optimale Strömung im Teich zu bekommen..... Müsste also so eine Art Verteiler nach der Pumpe zum Teich setzen?! Gibt es für den Teichzulauf auch ähnlich eines Bodenablaufes solche Flansche?!

Habt ihr viell. Bilder von euren Teichen oder Zeichnungen, wie ihr dies mit den Zuläufen von der Pumpe bis hin zum Teich gestaltet habt?!

Ich weiß, Fragen  über Fragen.. Aber dies und die Frage mit der UVC ist mir noch unklar oder stehe auf der Leitung..


----------



## Patrick K (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Hallo Jens   


> Was für mich noch immer sehr fragwürdig ist, sind die Zuläufe von der Filteranlage zum filter.. Habe ich wohl noch nicht ganz verstanden..
> Geplant wären bisher 2 gtrennte Pumpen - Aus dem Grund, dass ich im winterbetrieb nur eine laufen lassen würde, damit der Flow nicht zu hoch ist.. also eine 20.000er und eine 10.000er und im winterbetrieb nur die 10.000er..
> Die Zuläufe vom Teich sollen wie die KG Abläufe vom Teich eingegraben werden..
> Wenn die Pumpen einen 2" Anschluß haben, mit was mache ich die Zuläufe zum Teich?! Etwa nicht mit KG Rohren, sondern mit Schläuchen? wie soll der Anschluß und die Verteilung aussehen?! Geplant sind mehrere Zuläufe zum Teich, um eine optimale Strömung im Teich zu bekommen..... Müsste also so eine Art Verteiler nach der Pumpe zum Teich setzen?! Gibt es für den Teichzulauf auch ähnlich eines Bodenablaufes solche Flansche?!


Bei deinem beschriebenen System handelt es sich um ein Halbschwerkraftsystem, da gibt es nicht all zu viele möglichkeiten eine Pumpen zu instalieren. die Pumpe muß zwischen Us und der nächsten Kammer instaliert werden (soweit ich weiß, aber was weiß ich schon)  
Ich würde bei genügend Platz einen Vortex bevorzugen (dort kann man ja einen SIFI oder später einen Trommler oder Fliesfilter einsetzen)und die Pumpenkammer alz letzte Kammer mit zwei Rohrpumpen betreiben.Zwischen Vortex und Filterkammer zwei 55 er UVC 
mit 110er Durchlass und weitere zwei 110er ohne UVC  und in die Filterkammer 300 bis 500 liter Helix..... Fertig
.........und das ganze ohne viel schnick schnack
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## Kaje (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

"Was für mich noch immer sehr fragwürdig ist, sind die Zuläufe von der Filteranlage zum *filter*.. Habe ich wohl noch nicht ganz verstanden.." - Sorry, sollte zum Teich heißen..


Nein, mag kein Halbschwerkraftsystem....Mag die Pumpe zum Schluß bzw. nach der Biokammer als letzte Stufe installieren.. Die UVC würde ich gerne vor dem US installieren..?!


----------



## Patrick K (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Hallo Jens 
Da stellt sich doch die Frage  ob man einen US in reiner Schwerkraft betreiben kann 
Ich glaube nicht 
zumindest hab ich davon noch nichts gehört
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## Kaje (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Soweit ich weiß, müsste der US III den ich verbauen mag, die Schwerkraftausführung sein..?!
Weiß aber immer noch nicht, wie ich die UV Lampe bei dem Schwerkraftsystem installieren soll.. Meiner Meinung nach, müsste diese zwischen dem Sammelbecken und dem US III installiert werden?!
Zudem bin ich immer noch ratlos bzgl. meiner Fragen zu den Teichzuläufen, deren Verohrung zur Pumpe usw..


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Servus Jens

US und Schwerkraft geht net 

US geht nur in Halbschwerkraft 

Könnte es mir aber so vorstellen:

Pumpen nach dem US .... die 20.000er speist die Alu-Reflex-UVC im Bypass = ein Ausgang speist die UVC, der zweite geht als Strömungszweig direkt wieder in den Teich .... 
Den Ausgang der UVC würde ich auch als Strömungsmacher wieder in den Teich zurück leiten ..... 

Die 10.000er beschickt den Biofilter, der in weiterer Folge den Pflanzfilter speist ... = Biofilter ist höchster Punkt ..... dann per Schwerkraft in den Pflanzfilter und wieder per Schwerkraft in den Teich zurück ....


----------



## Patrick K (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Hallo Jens
Was denkst du wie das Wasser aus deinem US III in deinen Filter kommt ???
                                """es wird abgesaugt oder raus gepumpt"""
also Halbschwerkraft
Und den UVC ist es vermutlich auch lieber sie bekommen vorgefiltertes Wasser, weil weniger Schmutz
Schau doch noch mal hier im Forum unter Schwerkraft und Halbschwerkraft - Filtersysteme nach,
ist ja super beschrieben und gezeichnet
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## Kaje (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Irgendwie steh ich wohl auf dem Schlauch..?!
Der US III wird in der Produktbeschreibung als Schwerkraftausführung beschrieben und ist lt. Beschreibung 1cm über den Wasserspiegel zu montieren.... Klar wird hier das Wasser von der Pumpe abgesaugt, die am Ende des gesamten filtersystems integriert ist.. dazwischen befindet sich halt noch die Biokammer..

Nur für mich zum Verständnis..Das Wasser läuft doch vom US III per Schwerkraft in den Biofilter (zb. in Reihe geschaltete Regentonnen) dass dann auch per Schwerkraft in den Pumpenschacht fließt und anschließend zurück in den Teich gepumpt wird.. also meinem Verständnis nach, müsste es auch mit US III bis zur Pumpe per Schwerkraft funktionieren (kommunizierende röhre) und dann per Pumpe zurück in den Teich..

http://www.aw-wasserwelten.com/Gartenteich/Filtertechnik/UltraSieve-Vorfilter

steige wohl da nicht ganz durch...

Dank Dir Helmut: Kannst Du mir dies mal irgendwie zeichnerisch darstellen, wie du das bzgl. UVC meinst?


----------



## Flash (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Jens
> 
> US und Schwerkraft geht net
> 
> ...



Genau so!

Einen Gedanken noch, Ich hab auch 2 Pumpen, die nach dem US kommen, wobei ich beide seperat dimmen ( Frequenzregler ) kann. Das kommt der Lebensdauer und dem Geldbeutel zu gute, da Pumpen, die mit Ihrer maximalen Leistung berieben werden den höchsten Stromverbrauch haben. So bringt eine höher demensionierte Pumpe bei gedrosselter Drehzahl die gleiche Leisteung wie eine kleinere Pumpe mit foller Leistung, nur die lebnsdauer und der Verbrauch sind bei der gedrosselten wesentlich besser!
Zudem kannst du wenns mal nötig ist die Leistung noch mal erhöhen.

Eine Pumpe geht durch 2x 55W UVC ( die Brenner der kleineren sind wesendlich billiger das die der großen, hatte vorher eine 1,8m lange UVC der Brenner kostete knapp 80€! ) Die Druckleitungen habe ich durchweg in 63mm gehalten, was dem Durchfluss zu gute kommt.
Die beiden UVC habe ich Paralel geschaltet nebst Beipässen und seperater Absperrung. Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und mach an solchen Bauteilen immer Trennungen dran, sonnst rennst du wenn du mal drann maußt immer mit riesigen Rohrverbindungen rum den Fehler hab ich auch schon gemacht. 
Die Leitung aus der UVC geht bei mir dann in einen Vortex und danach in den Biofilter, dort habe ich noch mal Bürsten, Japan, Helix bewegt und Lavasteine.
Ich würde die Leitung aus der UVC nicht in den Teich leiten, irgendwo müssen die verklumpten Bestandteile ja hinn??? nee nicht in den Teich!
Die andere Pumpleitung 50% geht in einen Rieselabschäumer und 50% direkt als Strömungsleitung in den Teich, wobei ich das Verhätnis stufenlos einstellen kann.
Die Ströhmungsleitung (63mm) ist nicht an der selben Stelle wie die Leitung (Schwhrkraft) aus den Filter (110mm) so das ich noch besser Einfluss auf die Ströhmungsverhöltnisse im Teich nehmen kann.
Der Ausgang aus dem Rieselabschäumer mündet im Filterausgang.
Eine weitere kleine 5m³ Pumpe versorgt einen leider kleinen Pfanzfilter, die Gegebenheiten ließen es bei mir nicht mehr zu den in die vorhandenen Pumpleitungen zu integrieren.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Flash (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*



Kaje schrieb:


> Irgendwie steh ich wohl auf dem Schlauch..?!
> Der US III wird in der Produktbeschreibung als Schwerkraftausführung beschrieben und ist lt. Beschreibung 1cm über den Wasserspiegel zu montieren.... Klar wird hier das Wasser von der Pumpe abgesaugt, die am Ende des gesamten filtersystems integriert ist.. dazwischen befindet sich halt noch die Biokammer..
> 
> Nur für mich zum Verständnis..Das Wasser läuft doch vom US III per Schwerkraft in den Biofilter (zb. in Reihe geschaltete Regentonnen) dass dann auch per Schwerkraft in den Pumpenschacht fließt und anschließend zurück in den Teich gepumpt wird.. also meinem Verständnis nach, müsste es auch mit US III bis zur Pumpe per Schwerkraft funktionieren (kommunizierende röhre) und dann per Pumpe zurück in den Teich..
> ...



Gugst du da
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28952

Da haben wir das mit dem US schon mal gehabt!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Servus Jens

Wir hatten hier schon eine Diskussion drüber (ab seite #2 gehts los)

Leider habe ich keine besseren Nachrichten 

Skizze #4


----------



## Garfield (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Hallo,

entschuldigung, wenn ich mich einmische, aber ich bin etwas verwirrt.
Zitat Helmut:


> Den Ausgang der UVC würde ich auch als Strömungsmacher wieder in den Teich zurück leiten .....


In anderen Threads wurde geraten, den UVC vor den Filter zu legen, das nach dem Filter würde mir viele Sorgen um die Umsetzung abnehmen.
Ist es also kein Problem wenn ich den UVC hinter den Oberflächenfilter ,  vor den Einlauf in den Pflanzenfilter lege ?


----------



## Flash (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Eins hab ich noch zu den US...

Eine kleinen Umbau solltest du da noch machen! ist ganz simpel aber hilft

Also zwischen Siebelement und Schwimmer ist ein kleiner ca. 3cm Spalt:shock
Den solltest du zu machen, ich habe das mit einem PP Stab ( das US ist auch aus PP ) und ner Lippendichtung gemacht.
Grund:
1. Ich hatte hinn und wieder auch schon __ Frösche und anderes Getier das meinte, man könne da entkommen, über die Pumpen in Einzelteile zerlegt. Das fand ich schreklich! so kannst du sie dann aus dem US retten
2. Manch großes Pflanzenstück fällt dummerweise genau in diesen Schlitz und wird wohl dann auch über die Pumpen gehäckselt. Die großen Teile scheinen wohl zu schwehr zu sein um den Sprung über den Spalt zu wagen

Die Wasserzohne direkt unter dem Sieb ist ziemlich turbulent, dann kann es passieren, das du Luft ansaugst, mach einfach ein Stück Druckleitung, das du unten noch ein paar mal löcherst im US an die Pumpansaugleitung. Das Rohr sollte so lang sein, das es unter den Schwimmer reicht, da ist das Waaser viel ruhiger.

Noch eine kleinigkeit...
Vor die Pumpen hab ich ein belüftungs Rohr gemacht (40mm) damit kannst du die Pumpen gut fluten, denn es ist mir schon passiert, das die Predu nicht volllaufen wollten. Das Belüftungsrohr habe ich bis Oberkannte US stehen lassen. Da mußte du aber einen Schieber dran machen, da es sich geziegt hat, das bei hohem Fluss die Pumpe dnn da Luft zieht 

gruß
Thomas


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Servus Jeannot



> Ist es also kein Problem wenn ich den UVC hinter den Oberflächenfilter , vor den Einlauf in den Pflanzenfilter lege ?



Ist keine gute Idee, den Ausgang der UVC in den Pflanzfilter zu leiten 

Er würde mit der Zeit "dicht" werden. 

Besser wieder direkt in den Teich und durch die Umwälzung werden dann die verklummten Schwebalgen dem US zugeführt.


----------



## Kaje (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Vielen Dank für die Links und den hinweisen und Helmut - Vielen Dank für Deine Skizze..

Jetzt steige ich auch durch.. und warum?! - Weil ich dachte, dass der US III ein "vollständiger" Schwerkraftfilter ist.. , dass nur der Zufluß per Schwerkraft arbeitet, war mir bisher nicht bewußt..hatte mich da in der Produktbeschreibung irritieren lassen und mich schon gewundert, warum zum einen der Ablauf nur 63mm groß ist und in der skizze des Herstellers dort eine Pumpe angehängt ist.. Zum Glück hatte ich ja Eure Hinweise..

So, jetzt habe ich unter diesen umständen ja ein neues Problem, da ich kein Halbschwerkraftsystem möchte, da dies in meinen augen nichts halbes und nichts ganzes ist.. Ein vollständiges Schwerkraftsystem via TF oder VF ist mir ehrlich gesagt zum einen zu teuer und miit Folgekosten verbunden, die nicht unerheblich sind... Und da ich noch andere Hobbys habe, muss Kompromisse machen...

Es muss doch ein spaltfiltersystem geben, dass koompl.. in Schwerkraft arbeitet?! - Welche  bezahlbaren und gut funktionierenden Alternativen gibt es denn sonst in Schwerkraftausführung?!


@Helmut: Mich stört an Deiner skizze dem Halbschwerkraftsystem, dass der Bioteil wieder höher stehen muss als der Planzenteil bzw. der Wasserspiegel - Dies wollte ich alleine schon aus optischen Gründen vermeiden.. wollte allles in Wasserstandshöhe installieren, wo dann später eine Terasse drüber soll, um dies zu verdecken.. dies würde ja dann wieder so nicht gehen?!


----------



## Kaje (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Das mit dem Ultra Sieve III und der Erkenntnis, dass dies doch nur ein Helbschwerkraftfilter ist, schmeist jetzt meine ganze bisherige Planung hinsichtlich __ Filtersystem durcheinander, sodaß ich jetzt wohl umplanen muss..

Mein Ziel ist es einfach, dass Filtersystem in gleicher Höhe des Teichniveaus bauen zu können..Also in kompl. Schwerkraft.. um auch aus optischen Gründen eine saubere Lösung zu haben.. Was mach ich nun und welche bezahlbaren Alternativen gibt es überhaupt noch, um dies noch realisieren zu können?!


----------



## Flash (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Hi Jens,

Ich hab auch das Halbschwehrkraft Sys. mit US, die meiste Technik habe ich unter dem Deck. Und ich finde an Technik sieht man nicht viel? Einlauf und Skimmer befinden sich unter dem Deck.
 
Nur der Biofilter ist ca. 20cm über Teichniveau, ich hab den in einem Häuschen, wo auch noch andere Filterteile sind, muß aber nicht!
Aus den 20cm Überstnad läßt sich auch wunderbar, nach Verkleidung eine Sitzbank oder was wo die bessere Hälfte Ihre Dekos draufstellen kann, bauen. 

Na ja, ich finde die ca. 60cm Höhenunterschied ( der Wasserstand im US ist immer tiefer als das Teichniveau) zwichen US und Filter machen keine gravierende Unterschiede was die Pumpleistung angeht. Dann macht ne 16m³ eben nur noch 15m³

Zudem hatten wir ja schon angesprochen, das es nicht gut ist das Wasser aus der UVC direkt in den Teich/Pflanzenfilter zu leiten, da du aber keinen Tauchstrahler willst ( Preis! )
Mußt du ja auf die gepumpte Version ausweichen.. das geht am besten mir der 1/2 Schwehrkraft.

Aber  ich kann nur von dem berichten was ich habe, lasse mich aber gerne von was anderem überzeugen....

Gruß
Thomas

Edit by Dodi: Bitte zitiere nicht ein vollständiges Posting, wenn Du direkt antwortest. Das tut überhaupt nicht not und bläht das Forum unnötig auf! Danke für Beachtung.


----------



## Kaje (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Hallo thomas..

sagen wir dies mal so.. Bin schon einwenig enttäuscht darüber, dass der geplante US III doch kein "vollwertiger" Schwerkraftfilter ist.. und die Produktbeschreibung meiner Meinung nach schon sehr irreführend ist... kann doch die produktbeschreibungen hierzu einwenig transparenter formulieren.. Schwerkraft-gepumpte oder Halbschwerkraftversion  und dies schmeist nun mein bisheriges Konzept völlig durcheinander.. - Naja.. ist ein anderes Thema
Mag den Biokammerteil nicht mit Dekomitteln tarnen müssen, weil dieser in Teichniveauhöhe sonst nicht funktioniert, da ich kein seperates häuschen zum tarnen besitze.

Gibt es überhaupt "vollwertige" Schwerkraft Alternativen zum TF oder VF?
Die nächste Frage zum US III wäre für mich, welche Angaben bzgl. Pumpenleistung für diesen Filter nun stimmen?! Viele Shops schreiben bis 30qm und hier wird von max. 20qm/Stunde gesprochen? 
Da ich einen 30qm Teich plane hätte ich schon auch gerne diese Umwälzung/Stunde.


Bin nun einwenig am Boden zerstört..


----------



## Flash (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Ich hab 2x 16m³ Pumpen drann, und die kann ich auch problemlos in Volllast laufen lassen, muß noch nicht mal den US Schwimmer anpassen, somit denke ich da geht auch noch mehr..
Kann aber nur das angeben, was ich selbst sehen kann.

Axo, ich hab einen 35m³ Teich, und komme prima mit der Pumpleistug aus!
Und vor allen man muß nicht zwinngend den teich 1x/h umwelzen, währe nur nicht schlecht wenn manns könnte..
Ich drossel so weit wie geht, wenn alles prima löppt.

Zu der Tarnug.. wie gesagt, ich habe schon solche Umrandungen gesehen, fand ich gar net sooo schlecht! 
Wie groß wird denn deine Bioeinheit, bzw. was hast du da geplant? les hier immer nur was von US...

Gruß
Thomas

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kaje (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Hey Thomas,
als Biokammer hatte ich ca. 2500 Liter a´500 Liter Regentonnen geplant, die mit 14er Helix bestückt und zum Teil bewegt werden sollten.. quasi wie ich dies jetzt bei meiner gepumpten Version habe, nur einige Dimensionen größer.. Wenn ich diese nun höher stellen muss, kannst Du dir ja vorstellen, wie schön dies optisch aussehen wird.. dies ist ja mit ein Grund, weshalb es mich wurmt, dass ich mein Konzept jetzt wieder völlig überdenken muss..

Kann man aus dem US III nicht eine "vollwertige" Schwerkraftversion bauen, wenn der ablauf auf  2* 110er Abläufe vergößert optimiert werden würde usw.?! - Da muss es doch eine möglichkeit geben für einen gut funktionierenden und vollwertigen Schwerkraftfilter, der zudem noch im bezahlbaren Rahmen liegt?!


----------



## Flash (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Jens ich hab ne Lösung für ein 1/2 Schwehrkraft, das deinen Wünschen entspricht..

Ich mach ne Zeichnung:smoki...sec..

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kaje (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

bin gespannt


----------



## Flash (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Also ich hab mir überlegt, das ja eigentlich nur ein kleiner Teil des sys einmal über Teichlevel gebracht werden muß, damit dir beim Abschalten der Pumpen nicht das Wasser aus den Filtern nachläuft.. Also so was wie ein Sammler oder die UVC oder so was...

Aber das sys muß irgendwie luft ziehen können aus dem Filter sonst entstent ein hebeffekt, also der Einlauf in den Bioteil sollte über Wasserstand liegen.

Mit einem Rückschlagventiel würde ich nur sehr ungerne Arbeiten, da das mit Sicherheit undicht wird.
 
So müßte das eigentlich auch funzen. 
Die kleine UVC bekommst du bestimmt irgendwo untergebracht, so das man es nicht sieht?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Digicat (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Servus Thomas

Kleiner Einwand zu deiner Skizze 

Jens hat einen Pflanzfilter geplant, der einen Wasserfall von 30cm in den Teich fallend hat (Beitrag #19).

Also der Auslauf aus dem Biofilter muß mindestens 40cm hoch sein 

@ Jens: 


> als Biokammer hatte ich ca. 2500 Liter a´500 Liter Regentonnen geplant, die mit 14er Helix bestückt und zum Teil bewegt werden sollten


Wie groß soll den dein Besatz werden und wieviel willst du füttern .... 
Danach richtet sich eigentlich die Menge des __ Hel-x


----------



## Flash (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Ja er will ja auch 2 Pumpen an das US machen, die eine was gedrosselt .. und ab in den Pflanzenfilter 

Die andere dann in die Biofilter.. und direkt in den teich
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## CrimsonTide (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*



Flash schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir überlegt, das ja eigentlich nur ein kleiner Teil des sys einmal über Teichlevel gebracht werden muß, damit dir beim Abschalten der Pumpen nicht das Wasser aus den Filtern nachläuft..



warum muss man in diesem system einen teil über teichniveau bringen? ist es nicht so, dass der US III die wand nach oben schiebt und den einlauf drosselt, wenn die pumpe das wasser nicht mehr wegbefördert? 

welche pumpe müsste man für so ein system benutzen? ich hab mal gelesen, dass man nach dem US III nicht mit einer oase optimax (ich hab eine 15000er) weitergehen kann ... warum? hat die pumpe zu wenig druck?


----------



## Digicat (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Morgen Aaron

Ich denke eher ... man muß Höhe überwinden .... und die Optimax ist dazu nur sehr einschränkend zu benutzen ..... da wären alle anderen Oase-Pumpen (Aqua-, Pro- und Profimax) besser geeignet.


----------



## Kaje (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Hallo Aeron,

dieses Thema hinsichtlich US III und "Schwekraftausführung" hatten wir hier ja schon diskutiert, da ich eingangs auch der Meinung war, mein __ Filtersystem mit dem US III kompl. in Schwerkraft betreiben zu können..
bis ich aus Erfahrung anderer eines besseren Belehrt wurde.. Dies ist es ja, was mich auch ägert und mein bisheriges Filterkonzept kompl. über Bord schmeißt.. Soweit ich dies bisher verstanden habe, kann der US III schon aufgrund des geringen Durchmessers von 63 mm am Ablauf nur als Halbschwerkraftsystem verwendet werden, da diesyer sonst nicht die Förderleistung erreicht und deshalb dort eine Pumpe angeschlossen werden muss..

@Helmut: Meine Planung hinsichtlich meiner bisherigen Teichgestaltung wurde auch verworfen.. Werde den Teich wohl doch in Form einer 8 gestalten und jeweils an einem Ende der 8 einen Planzenbereich sowie am anderen Ende die Filteranlage (wenn möglich in Schwerkraft) installieren... Das mit dem Wasserfall usw.. hatte sich schon aufgrund Deiner einwände bzgl. unruhe im Wasser gleich wieder verschmissen..
sobald ich dazu komme, werde ich mal eine skizze zu meiner neuen Teichgesdtaltung zeichnen und hier reinstellen..

Was den Besatz angeht, bin ich noch nicht sicher.. Da der Teich eine Größe von ca. 30qm haben soll, gehe ich derzeit von max 5-6 kois aus (4  habe ich derzeit noch im alten Teich, die dann umziehen werden).. Derzeit füttere ich je nach Wassertemperatur.. ab 20 Grad ca. 2-3 mal am Tag, was die Kois in ca. 3-5 min. fressen.. ansonsten nur 1 mal..
Ist Dir etwa meine Biokammer mit dem geplanten Helix zu groß?! Was meint ihr ungefähr, wieviel Liter 14er Helix ich bei meiner geplanten Größe und dem Fischbesatz einplanen sollte? 


@ Thomas: Vielen Dank für Deine mühe mit der Skizze - Gefällt mir schon einwenig besser
 Mmhh.. War jetzt nur noch die Frage, ob dies auch mit der Schwerkraft von der UVC in den bioteil und dann zurück in den Teich funktioniert?! - Müsste ja dann auch quasi noch ein leichtes Gefälle vom Bioteil zurück in den Teich haben?! 

Dies wäre alles so einfach, wenn ich eine vollständig Schwerkraftanlage installieren könnte..


----------



## CrimsonTide (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*



Digicat schrieb:


> Morgen Aaron
> 
> Ich denke eher ... man muß Höhe überwinden .... und die Optimax ist dazu nur sehr einschränkend zu benutzen ..... da wären alle anderen Oase-Pumpen (Aqua-, Pro- und Profimax) besser geeignet.



hallo helmut,

ok, mit der höhe ist klar, aber ich könnt ja auch vom US III ganz gerade (waagrecht) in die biokammer gehen. vom unten nach oben durchfluss wäre das ohnehin besser. selbst wenn die pumpe ausfällt, kann das wasser ja nur soweit ansteigen, sodass in biokammer, teich und US III dieselbe höhe des wasserstands ist. 

wenn ich vor und nach US III einen zugschieber habe, kann ich auch den US III problemlos reinigen, ohne dass der siebfilter voll wasser läuft.

bitte klärt mich auf, falls ich wieder mal einen denkfehler hab


----------



## Digicat (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Servus Jens



> Ist Dir etwa meine Biokammer mit dem geplanten Helix zu groß?! Was meint ihr ungefähr, wieviel Liter 14er Helix ich bei meiner geplanten Größe und dem Fischbesatz einplanen sollte?



Mangels Erfahrung kann ich Dir darauf leider keine Antwort geben 

Hier gibts eine Diskussion darüber.


----------



## Digicat (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Servus Aaron



> selbst wenn die pumpe ausfällt, kann das wasser ja nur soweit ansteigen, sodass in biokammer, teich und US III dieselbe höhe des wasserstands ist.


So ist es 



> wenn ich vor und nach US III einen zugschieber habe, kann ich auch den US III problemlos reinigen, ohne dass der siebfilter voll wasser läuft.


Stimmt auch 

Einzig ....


> aber ich könnt ja auch vom US III ganz gerade (waagrecht) in die biokammer gehen. vom unten nach oben durchfluss wäre das ohnehin besser.


..... ist da die Pumpe dazwischen und ich würde nie von unten in den Biofilter gehen ....
Dort sollte sich der Schmodder absetzen und würde immer wieder aufgewirbelt 

Ergo in 1/3 der Höhe von unten gesehen und Tangential einleiten, sodaß eine Kreisströmung entsteht ... in die nächste Kammer über ein, im Zentrum stehendes, geschlitztes 110er oder 150er KG-Rohr, wobei der Auslauf wieder in die nächste Kammer 1/3 der Höhe von unten gesehen, sein sollte ...


----------



## Kaje (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Sehr gut Danke für den Hinweiß - Dann kann ich ja meine Biokammer größzügig verkleinern  - Wenigstens eine gute Meldung

Dann werde ich wohl 2* 500 Liter Regentonnen als Biokammmer nach dem CS III verwenden.. Eine bestückt mit Japanmatten und eine mit 300 Liter 14er Helix.. Wäre doch ok so,oder?!


----------



## Kaje (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Aaron
> 
> Ergo in 1/3 der Höhe von unten gesehen und Tangential einleiten, sodaß eine Kreisströmung entsteht ... in die nächste Kammer über ein, im Zentrum stehendes, geschlitztes 110er oder 150er KG-Rohr, wobei der Auslauf wieder in die nächste Kammer 1/3 der Höhe von unten gesehen, sein sollte ...




Mmhh.. tu mich gerade schwer, mir das vorzustellen, wie du dies meinst.. Könntest Du mir hierzu bitte eine skizze zeichnen.. So kann ich mir bildlich darunter was vorstellen!


Muss mich bei Euch an dieser Stelle eh schonmal vorab Bedanken für Eure bisherige Unterstützung, obwohl ich mit dem Teichbau noch nicht einmal angefangen habe.. Und der Thread hat jetzt schon 7 Seiten


----------



## Flash (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*



CrimsonTide schrieb:


> warum muss man in diesem system einen teil über teichniveau bringen? ist es nicht so, dass der US III die wand nach oben schiebt und den einlauf drosselt, wenn die pumpe das wasser nicht mehr wegbefördert?
> 
> welche pumpe müsste man für so ein system benutzen? ich hab mal gelesen, dass man nach dem US III nicht mit einer oase optimax (ich hab eine 15000er) weitergehen kann ... warum? hat die pumpe zu wenig druck?



Nein, leider ist das Wehr nicht 100% dicht, Dann würde alles mit den Zugschiebern stehen und fallen, und die sind of auch nicht 100% dicht, da sie sich ja im Schmutzeinlauf befinden.

Nee Osase hab ich auch 2x Aquamax, und ich glaube das ist auch föllig Wurst welche da darn kommt, muß nur genügned Leistung haben

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## CrimsonTide (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

naja, auch wenn das wehr nicht 100% dicht ist, hast bei pumpenstillstand und undichten zugschiebern halt den wasserstand in teich, US und bio-kammer gleich hoch ... kann ja in dem sinn nix passieren, außer dass vielleicht etwas vom schmutz im US in die nächste kammer kommen könnte ...



Kaje schrieb:


> Und der Thread hat jetzt schon 7 Seiten


ich hab die anzahl der posts pro seite auf maxiumum und hab so nur 2 seiten


----------



## Flash (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*



Kaje schrieb:


> @ Thomas: Vielen Dank für Deine mühe mit der Skizze - Gefällt mir schon einwenig besser
> Mmhh.. War jetzt nur noch die Frage, ob dies auch mit der Schwerkraft von der UVC in den bioteil und dann zurück in den Teich funktioniert?! - Müsste ja dann auch quasi noch ein leichtes Gefälle vom Bioteil zurück in den Teich haben?!
> 
> Dies wäre alles so einfach, wenn ich eine vollständig Schwerkraftanlage installieren könnte..



Vom US bis in die erste Biokammer ist es ein gepumptes Sys. also keine Sorge bei der UVC:smoki

Nee, Gefälle brauchst du eigentlich nicht, du überfüllst ja das erste Biobecken, das dann ( Schwehrkraft) für einen Ausgleich sorgt und bis in den Teich läuft. So wie man das bei Schwehrkraft macht nur andersrum

Aber: ich hab in meinen Filtern ein *kleines* Gefälle eingebaut, damit sie beim Wasserablassen(reinigen) auch leer laufen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kaje (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Wie hoch müsste die UV im Idealfall über dem Wasserspiegel angebracht sein?
Den Wasserablauf der Biokammer kann ich doch auch ohne Gefälle mit einem Schmutzablaß direkt an der biokammer vorsehen?!


----------



## Flash (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*



Kaje schrieb:


> Wie hoch müsste die UV im Idealfall über dem Wasserspiegel angebracht sein?
> Den Wasserablauf der Biokammer kann ich doch auch ohne Gefälle mit einem Schmutzablaß direkt an der biokammer vorsehen?!



Also ich denke wenn die UVC über Teichwasserspigel liegt ist es föllig ausreichend, sie soll ja nur die Trennung zwichen US und Bioteil gewährleisten.  Beachte, der *Einlass zum Bioteil muß über *dem Wasserspiegel des Bioteils liegen! Wenn du nicht pumpst, sollder Luft ziehen können! sonst löppt dir das Wasser zurück ins tieferligende US !

Wie gesagt, die Biokammern müssen nicht mit Gefälle gearbeitet werden. Viele gekaufte sys, haben dazu ein eingearbeitetes Gefälle. Es geht ja nur darum, das der Schlamm, der sich in den Kammern bildet auch ganz abläuft. Da wirst du bestimmt nachspühlen müssen, da ist ein wenig Gefälle in richtung Ablauf recht nützlich.

Ich hatte das ja so verstanden, das alles eingegraben werden soll?

Bitte vergiss nicht dir genügend Platz zu lassen!!!  Wenn du irgendwann mal an einen Schieber oder so was mußt ( defekt/undicht) und du hast das nicht bedacht... dann prost Mahlzeit Ich hab auch noch ein paar Ecken, wo ich damals an so was *nicht* gedacht habe... :evil :evil :evil

Gruß
Thomas

der jetzt die Koffer packt und übern großen Teich fliegt


----------



## Digicat (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Servus Thomas



> der jetzt die Koffer packt und übern großen Teich fliegt



Na dann ... Guten Flug  ... komme wieder Gesund zurück :beten


----------



## Kaje (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir hier noch mal gedanklich auf die Sprünge helfen, da mir beim nochmaligen betrachten der Filterzeichnung  vom Thomas noch einige Fragen aufgeworfen hat

-Kann die Teichrückführung vom Biofilter zum Teich wie sie auf der Zeichnung zu sehen ist unter der Wasseroberfläche erfolgen, oder ist dies ein Zeichnungsfehler?! - Habe da meine Zweifel, ob das Schwerkraftprinzip nach dem Biofilter dann überhaupt noch funktionieren kann?!

-Welche Rohre verwendet man eigentlich für die Teichrückführungen? - Verwendet man dort auch KG Rohre, wie bei den Zuläufen?

- Und in welchem Durchmesser?

- Wenn ich die Teichrückführung unterhalb des Wasserspiegels gestalten könnte, müsste ich ja quasi ähnlich eines Bodenablaufes das Wasser in den Teich zurückströmen.. Was habt ihr dazu verwendet?


Ich weiß, wiedermal Fragen über Fragen... Aber mich beschäftigt dieses Thema Koiteich gerade gedanklich sehr und möchte guut vorbereitet im Frühjahr den Bau beginnen, ohne später große bauliche Fehler zu machen.


Vielen Dank im vorraus für eure Antworten.


----------



## Flash (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Neubau Koiteich*

Hallo,

also um dir eine Idee zu geben...

Das Swehrkraft prinzip arbeitet nach dem Ausgleichsprinzip >> ergo>>
Wenn du 2 Eimer hast, die mit einer Leitung verbunden sind, wird sich der Wasserspiegel in den beiden Eimern ausgleichen.

Füllst du in einen Eimer etwas ein, steigt auch in dem anderen Eimer der Wasserstand, wie schnell das geschieht ist u.a. von dem Querschnitt der Verbindungsleitung abhängig. Oder halt umgekehrt, entnimmst du etwas, sinkt auch im anderen der Level.

Soll heißen, wenn du im Biofilter was einfüllst, wird sich der Wasserstand in den verbundenen Systemen ausgleichen (also auch im Teich), dabei ist es nicht notwendig, das die Verbindungsleitung über dem des Teiches liegt, es fließt solange, bis beide gleiches Niveau haben. Wenn die Verbindung nicht hergestellt ist funktioniert das SK - Sys. natürlich nicht, da kein Ausgleich statfinden kann.
Die Rückleitung sollte aber großzügig bemessen sein, damit du keinen Rückstau bekommst (110KG) und hohe Flussraten erreicht werden können.

Ich hoffe, das hilft beim Verständnis

Gruß
Thomas


----------

